# New England Treasure Show/Silver City Treasure Seekers



## BadaBing (Aug 30, 2009)

If your into Bottle Hunting you don't wanna miss this!!!!


----------



## pyshodoodle (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds cool. Too bad I don't live around there. You can post pictures afterwards!


----------



## RedGinger (Aug 31, 2009)

Better yet, Lobey, go to the show and take some pictures for us!


----------



## athometoo (Aug 31, 2009)

TELL YA WHAT  , ILL LOAN YOU MY RIDE . REALLY WISH THEY DID SOMETHING LIKE THAT AROUND HERE . ANYBODY EVER THOUGHT OF DONATING A QUACK CANCER CURE TO A SICK CHILD , JUST A THOUGHT AND A BIT OF LOVE .      SAM


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 1, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  athometoo
> ANYBODY EVER THOUGHT OF DONATING A QUACK CANCER CURE TO A SICK CHILD , JUST A THOUGHT AND A BIT OF LOVE .      SAM


 

 Hmm, I dunno, the kid might understand, but for many it might be a situation similar to giving a poor old toothless bum one of those fake scratch-off lottery tickets, and probably wouldn't go over all that well. []


----------



## Just Dig it (Sep 2, 2009)

i think im going..i could throw a rock and hit ton ton  hope i see you there lobey


----------

